# Wheres a good source for wheels?



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm building some coaches from scratch and was wondering where I can get some wheels for my home made trucks?
I was hoping to find some that are 1 3/16" without the flange, but can take up to 1 7/32" wheels.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

I have bought probably 300-400 axles from Sierra Valley Enterprises. They are really welll made, reasonably priced and available in any size you want. Be sure to tell them how long the axles should be - that's made to order for you, too. 

http://sierravalleyenterprises.com/


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Vance, I've never bought wheels before, so I'm not sure what they usually cost. One thing I like though, is they have unplated wheels. I like the look of steel


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep. If you dip them in vinegar or another weak acid and let them sit overnight, they'll get a nice patina or rust on them, too!


----------



## Reylroad (Mar 9, 2008)

Richard, 

I've just started using Gary Watkins' Sierra Valley wheelsets. They're really great and not overly expensive. I order them directly from Ozark Miniatures. By the way, they can be ordered in various sizes and quantities. Try them, I really thing you'll like them. 

Tom Rey


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom, 
I tried ordering them through Ozark, but they don't list any sizes or whether they are plated, or unplated (hard to tell from the pic). Then when you click on the default details page you just get a list of various sizes and no one to select a size. Plus the details page shows them at 4.25 per axel while the cart shows 4.93. Which is the correct price?


----------



## Reylroad (Mar 9, 2008)

Richard, 

I think I found the sizes under their trucks and wheels section. Gary lists the sizes as 1-5 and somewhere on the site they give the corresponding scale size. I do know that size 5 corresponds to 26" wheels in 1:20.3. I haven't found my receipt, but I think $4.93 sounds right per axel. I'll keep looking and let you know for sure. 

Tom


----------



## Reylroad (Mar 9, 2008)

Richard, 

O.K., I just went to Ozark's site. It looks like they changed it somewhat and to me it's a lot more confusing. Anyway, if you go to the sidebar and click on wheels,bolsters, and trucks and then go to page 2 you will just have to click on images until you find either size 4(24" in 1:20.3) or size 5 (26" in 1:20.3). Both are listed as $4.93/axel. 

Tom


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

You can also go straight to the source and call Gary directly.  He sometimes has special wheels that are not "normal stock items"  Give him a call, tell him what you want, and he'll send them right out to you.  Great guy, great wheels.

Here is his site:
http://www.sierravalleyenterprises.com/index.html

Regards,

Eric


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Ozark sells a lot of nice products but he really needs help with the website. I always have some kind of problem with it. I know he has some detail items that are not even listed.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard:  Let me join the band wagon.  Sierra Valley Enterprises.  I bought 200 axles from Gary.


----------

